# Ruger 44 Magnum



## Tames D (May 23, 2016)

Shot my new 44 mag. I love it. Have no complaints. I was surprised at the accuracy with the short barrel.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 23, 2016)

Very cool.  Thanks for the inspirationI haven't had mine out in awhile so maybe this week!


----------



## Tames D (May 23, 2016)

What 44 are you shooting Brian? Mine is the Super Redhawk Alaskan. Love it.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 23, 2016)

Taurus has been plagued by quality control issues. Personally, I've had good luck with them, having bought 3 of the PT111 G2 for various family members that have all performed flawlessly. Have these issues been limited to their semi-auto line, or have they affected the wheel guns as well?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 23, 2016)

*I have had good luck with Taurus revolvers as well.*  Though, I mostly shoot my Glock semi-autos. 

Tim, I have a Taurus 44SS4.  I also have Taurus 357., 38.


----------



## Tames D (May 24, 2016)

I love the gun. But the only problem I had with it was when ejecting the spent shells. One time a casing didn't eject and I had to remove it manually.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 24, 2016)

Tames D said:


> I love the gun. But the only problem I had with it was when ejecting the spent shells. One time a casing didn't eject and I had to remove it manually.



That's not good.
Were you shooting reloads or a particularly hot load that might have caused excessive expansion of the case? If this happened with "standard" loads, I'd have to at least consider the idea that there might be something wrong with the extractor.


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 31, 2016)

Tames D said:


> I love the gun. But the only problem I had with it was when ejecting the spent shells. One time a casing didn't eject and I had to remove it manually.



I had that problem with the Ruger Redhawk. Some of the spent shells weren't ejecting and I was having to remove them manually. Then  the ejection rod wouldn't seat properly and the chamber wouldn't close making the gun useless. So I took it to the gunsmith, cost me close to $100 in repairs.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Jun 15, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> Taurus has been plagued by quality control issues. Personally, I've had good luck with them, having bought 3 of the PT111 G2 for various family members that have all performed flawlessly. Have these issues been limited to their semi-auto line, or have they affected the wheel guns as well?



They have had issues over the years.  They have a fairly massive recall ongoing right now for several of their PT semi-auto line, the PT111 G2 is not one of them.  And in fact I just purchased one a couple of weeks ago for my wife as she wants to start carrying concealed.

I've had numerous Taurus firearms over the last 25 years.  PT908, PT945, PT92 and revolvers in 669VR, 82, 85 and a 66 7-shot.  Never had an issue with any of them with the exception of the 66 7-shot.  Became very hard to pull the trigger after firing maybe 50 rounds +/-.   So all in all I can say that my experiences have been very positive.

And the life time warranty that follows the gun can't be beat.  Even with this recall going on, they're replacing with brand new firearms.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 21, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> That's not good.
> Were you shooting reloads or a particularly hot load that might have caused excessive expansion of the case? If this happened with "standard" loads, I'd have to at least consider the idea that there might be something wrong with the extractor.


 HPR 44 Mag 220 gr


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Tames D said:


> HPR 44 Mag 220 gr



So nothing weird. Does that concern you? You said it was one time. Out of how many rounds? Was it early on?
Things like that, for me, make the reliability of the gun questionable.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 21, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> So nothing weird. Does that concern you? You said it was one time. Out of how many rounds? Was it early on?
> Things like that, for me, make the reliability of the gun questionable.


Approx 30 rounds into a total of 400 rounds. I would've played with it more but I brought my other guns too.


----------

